# [after effects cs5] 3D extrude eines *.ai import möglich?



## schnittstelle (3. September 2010)

Hallo @all,

ich bin was AfterEffects angeht ein Neuling.

folgende Problemstellung:

Ich habe eine Illustratordatei in AE importiert und muss diese nun in 3D extruieren.
Kann ich das mit Bordmitteln machen? Oder brauche ich dazu ein PlugIn?

Für Tipps und Ratschläge schon im Voraus vielen Dank

PS. die Tiefe im Voraus erstellen (Photoshop oder Illustrator) ergeben nachher bei der Ausgabe in TIFF mit alpha keine guten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2010)

Hi schnittstelle,

einen echten Extruder wirst du in After Effects schon deshalb nicht finden können, weil After Effects keine 3D-Renderengine hat. Man kann Extruder-Effekte lediglich faken, indem man mit vielen minimal versetzten Ebenenkopien arbeitet. Aber so richtig gut wird das nicht.
Hier ein Videotutorial von Jerzy Drozda (aka maltaannon) zu der Verfahrensweise:
http://maltaannon.com/after-effects/ce-shapeextruder/

Es wird dir also kaum etwas anderes übrig bleiben, die Sache in einer 3D Software wie z.B. Maxon Cinema 4D zu produzieren, wenn du wirklich gute Ergebnisse haben willst.

Gruß
Martin


----------

